# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  FPT công bố điện thoại thông minh F99 giá 1,89 triệu

## recvietnam316

Vừa được công ty điện thoại thuộc FPT là F-Mobile giới thiệu chiều nay. Chiếc điện thoại được FPT gọi là điện thoại thông minh với kiểu dáng và giao diện sử dụng tương tự chiếc BlackBerry 8900 với phần cứng được làm từ Trung Quốc, phần mềm được các kỹ sư của FPT thiết kết. FPT gọi đây là chiếc điện thoại thông minh vì nó được tích hợp một kho ứng dụng miễn phí F-Store với nhiều ứng dụng tiện ích, nhạc, hình…ngoài ra máy còn được cài sẵn các ứng dụng email, mạng xã hội, chát…Dĩ nhiên bàn phím QWERTY và hỗ trợ 2 khe SIM cũng là điểm mạnh khác của chiếc điện thoại mang thương hiệu Việt Nam này.

*Hình ảnh FPT F99:*














​


> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/fpt-cong-bo-dien-thoai-thong-minh-f99-gia-189-trieu.html

----------

